# NZXT Kraken x62 Wassertemperatur Auslesen ?



## Stolle2010 (9. Februar 2019)

Hi , und zwar würde ich gerne die Wassertemperatur ,Lüfter und Pumpendrehzahl auslesen lassen und via Afterburner´s OSD Anzeigen lassen im Game ?! 

Hat einer da einen Rat um mir ein wenig auf die sprünge zu helfen oder funktioniert dies etwa nicht ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2019)

Die NZXT-Geräte können nach meinem aktuellen Stand (man korrigiere mich wenns da was neues gibt) nur von der NZXT-eigenen proprietären Software ausgelesen werden. Sprich nein, du hast keine Chance die irgendwie sonst anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Stolle2010 (9. Februar 2019)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort  

Ich habs dann jetzt doch hinbekommen über HWInfo habe ich den Eintrag NzXT Kraken gefunden und von da aus kann ich die Werte mittels Afterburner importieren und die werden mir nun angezeigt in meinem OSD


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn HWinfo die mittlerweile auslesen kann funktioniert das, ja. Das ging beim letzten Versuch jedenfalls noch nicht so.


----------

